# Lizard ID please



## Herpetology (May 18, 2020)

found 30mins north of Gosford

Never seen anything green like it before

Thanks 




Eyes remind me of an EWD watching me


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 18, 2020)

Thats new to me too , nice colour though , looks a bit like a water dragon but not sure. How big was it ?


----------



## Herpetology (May 18, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Thats new to me too , nice colour though , looks a bit like a water dragon but not sure. How big was it ?


It’s sitting on a bike seat
[doublepost=1589796609,1589796558][/doublepost].


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 18, 2020)

Was wondering what that was


----------



## baker (May 18, 2020)

It's a southern angle headed dragon _Lophosaurus spinipes. 
_
Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Sdaji (May 20, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Thats new to me too , nice colour though , looks a bit like a water dragon but not sure. How big was it ?



Please don't take guesses on IDs, only answer if you're sure.
[doublepost=1589897511,1589897457][/doublepost]


baker said:


> It's a southern angle headed dragon _Lophosaurus spinipes.
> _
> Cheers, Cameron



Yep, this is it.


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 20, 2020)

Wasn't exactly helpful, Point taken !


----------



## Sdaji (May 20, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Wasn't exactly helpful, Point taken !



No harm done in this case  It just makes it confusing for people wanting an ID when there are multiple answers and they don't know which ones have how much weight.


----------



## Herpetology (May 20, 2020)

Are they normally this green? Or is this a weird colour? I thought they were more a brown?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 25, 2020)

baker said:


> It's a southern angle headed dragon Lophosaurus spinipes.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Cameron


 It would help others to learn if you gave reasons for your ID.




Sdaji said:


> Please don't take guesses on IDs, only answer if you're sure.


That is not what is in the rules. What *CF Constrictor* did is encouraged, as he clearly stated he was uncertain of its identity. What he did not do, that is asked for, was to give reasons how it appears similar to a water dragon - such as similar body shape, angular head, well developed, continuous nuchal and vertebral crests.




Herptology said:


> Are they normally this green? Or is this a weird colour? I thought they were more a brown?



They do vary in colour from brown to green. Unfortunately the green colour does not show up on my laptop image.


----------

